# opening a bank a/c



## 20131981 (Feb 10, 2013)

1> Can an Indian national open a bank a/c jointly with an Australian citizen at any nationalized bank in India.
2> If yes what the process is.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the answer to your question should be easier for you to answer your indian and in India, 

Louiseb


----------

